# Lets Play stump the GD Mom's!!!



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

I had a discipline issue yesterday that I'm pretty sure no one has ever had before. I was at a loss on how to handle it so being that I was so mad I was seeing stars I sent them to bed for the evening at around 4:30. I let them up for dinner and then back to bed. So please some tell me what was the correct consequence for this.........

The two older kids ages 8 and 6 are outside playing and I look out the window and notice the horse is acting upset so I go out to see what the problem is. As I'm walking out to the horse pen a bright Orange Goat goes running past. Yep, my kids had found a can of Orange spray paint and Spray painted two goat and a few chickens and tried to get the dog but he ran away, they were going for their little sister next. Then when I got angry they said "what, we thought it was funny." They didn't even get why I was so angry at them.

I am a strong believer in there needs to be a consequence for unexceptable behavior. I like natural consequences but I just don't see one this time. It is over now I don't plan on drawing it out any more I would just like some feed back. I was thinking of making them give the goats a bath, but I'm not sure if that is possible.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats very funny. Very funny. I guess it reminds me of the time I came home and my roommates boyfriends had dyed my white husky blue, green, red, and purple with kool aide. It wouldn't wash off for over a month.







I have no idea what to tell you, except that you do need to tell them that spray paint is dangerous (fumes, could get in the eyes, irritant to the skin, ect.) I would do the bath thing, unless it will stress the animals out more. And maybe get some safe spray paint they can paint the fence or a tarp? And lock the shed or whatever the paint was stored in.







SOrry I dont have any better ideas, but I am lmao over here!


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

hysterical!!!!

that's classic. write it down....not that you'll be forgetting it anytime soon! but man, that is FUNNY! if it were my kids that age, i'd make them clean the animals....and i wouldn't let them see me laugh if at all possible...ha ha, but it doesn't seem like that will be a difficult task for you. sorry that happened, mama.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I"m so sorry you are so upset...and I hope you don't get mad at me,







:

.....but...















:














:







:







laughup

Ok. sorry.

If anything, they should be commended on their creative thinking in moment of boredom.

Ok, off to read your post my husband and to laugh some more.

Edit:
Are there still some orange critters around? Take pictures. It would have been hilarious if you had have been able to get a video of the culprits in the act of committing the crime.

Edit one more time, because your post is so great:
It's even more hilarious to me that the horse KNEW that something strange was going down.


----------



## Roar (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, that's one that will live on in family memories for years to come.

Once everyone stops laughing I would have a talk with the kids starting from the place of acknowledging that they care about the animals and that you know they wouldn't want to hurt them. But, paint does have chemicals and it isn't healthy for the animals (and probably also not healthy for them to be inhaling the fumes when they sprayed it). I would acknowledge that it does seem funny and that it was something that unintentionally got out of hand. I might share a story from my childhood about how I got caught up in something funny and made a mistake that was unsafe or could have hurt someone else.

How can we fix it now? Could they help replace the paint if it is needed for another purpose? Could they help bathe the animals or help you with another chore to free up time so you could bathe the animals? Could they do something kind for the animals to make up for scaring them?

So, I'd acknowledge the feelings involved - silliness, etc. Talk about why it unintentionally may have been harmful. And, work toward a solution together.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

: laughup














:

OK, that's out of my system.

I'd sneak out and take pictures of that poor goat.

Then:
1. Put the paint up high. Way up high. Beyond locked doors. Not only did they totally screw up about what it's OK to paint, they're getting to an age where 'huffing' is a concern. They have clearly lost all right to access to the spray paint. Until they're 21!

2. Call the vet and have the vet talk to them about how dangerous this is for animals (not to mention little sisters!)

3. Talk to the vet about what (if anything) needs to be done for the goat. Shaved? Bathed? If it costs money, then I'd have them earn part of it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It sounds like they honestly had no idea that they were doing anything dangerous. They need to be educated about paint safety and what's safe for the animals. Sit down and calmly talk about all of those things, and review other general safety rules as well. Do your best to get them to understand what kind of behavior is expected of them, and what kinds of things they're NOT allowed to do.

They know you're mad at them. The natural consequence of doing something so foolish and dangerous is that Mama got REALLY mad and sent them to their rooms for the afternoon.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

We sound like we have a similar GD outlook and I too would have been stumpted. I like your idea about the washing of the goats. Is it not possible because it's really hard to wash goats or really dangerous? If it's just really hard I'd say make them at least *try* to wash the goats.
Besides the talk about the dangers of the spraypaint I do think it'd be appropriate for them to have more goat and chicken related chores.
The more they have to care for the animals the more they will care for the animals (two different uses of the word "care" there in case it wasn't clear).

Ok that taps me out.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

After I got over being mad I did laugh quite a bit, and I called my mom to tell her and she thought it was pretty funny. DH did take some pictures. Here they are

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007

They got the white fluffy stuff on the top of the chickens head so now it's orange.

As for how they got the spray paint, that's a whole other thread in the parents as partners area. DH has a bad habit of not cleaning up after himself.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

OMG!









I don't buy that they didn't know it was wrong. Not for a second









I think you have fulfilled the 'punishment' part of the learning experience by sending them to bed four hours early









NOW for reparations. I don't know if it's possible to wash a goat, but I would make them try. I would also make them research information about why spray paint is harmful on mammals. It is, right?







I would make them do chores to pay for the wasted spray paint.

FWIW, I dyed a dog green when I was eleven. It was an accident







:


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
OMG!









I don't buy that they didn't know it was wrong. Not for a second










I didn't buy it either. I mostly couldn't believe the had the nerve to try and claim they didn't know it was wrong.


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieB* 
I didn't buy it either. I mostly couldn't believe the had the nerve to try and claim they didn't know it was wrong.

Well, you never _specifically_ told them not to paint the animals!














:














:


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

The natural consequence for your DH is to make him supervise the goat washing and to help with the other required cleanup!!!!! He is the one that actually made the biggest mistake here, from what I can tell.


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't get the pictures to work! Darn! I REALLY want to see them!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieB* 
After I got over being mad I did laugh quite a bit, and I called my mom to tell her and she thought it was pretty funny. DH did take some pictures. Here they are

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007

They got the white fluffy stuff on the top of the chickens head so now it's orange.

As for how they got the spray paint, that's a whole other thread in the parents as partners area. DH has a bad habit of not cleaning up after himself.

links not working would love to see the pics


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, won't w/o without sign-in info... Too bad...

Of course they knew they were wrong painting those poor animals. I a sure they didn't think about the fact that it could be harmful tho, so talking about that might just give them enough of a scare to think twice next time.
This wouldn't be over for me tho. I'd have them do a giant chore like scrubbing your kitchen floor or something.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

I too am dying to see the pictures.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieB* 
After I got over being mad I did laugh quite a bit, and I called my mom to tell her and she thought it was pretty funny. DH did take some pictures. Here they are

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007

They got the white fluffy stuff on the top of the chickens head so now it's orange.

As for how they got the spray paint, that's a whole other thread in the parents as partners area. DH has a bad habit of not cleaning up after himself.

OK, I just reset my password at Kodak so I could view these pictures, and now it's telling me "album not found."

Waaah, I wanna see the orange goats and chickens.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I think the OP removed the pictures because the gallery is not found for me either.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry, I'm not sure why it didn't work. Lets try again on photo bucket.

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x...ctures1048.jpg

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x...ctures1049.jpg


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Maybe the goats could double as crossing guards.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd have them pay for a vet visit and have them hold the goats during the visit so they understand that they have caused the goats harm.


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

When I was a teenager my parents went out of town and my brother and I shaved designs in our siberian husky/german shepard's as well as our 2 cat's fur. The dog didn't mind but the cats looked annoyed at us. My parents laughed. It made flea treatments easier in some spots. The animals looked ridiculous.


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

hehehem, yeah for GD! If it isn't expressly forbidden then it's permitted, right?







I so do NOT believe for a moment that they didn't know they shouldn't do that. Definitely make them try cleaning the animals, up their animal chores, and if there is a financial issue involved ($$ for vet, getting new paint), then have them wash your cars, do the windows in the house, whatever would be equivalent in good hard work. The boys should be playing, not terrorizing the animals. If they have so much time on their hands, then they can put it to good use around the house for a week or two until it sinks in.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

oh my!!!

Yes, I agree that they MUST have known that doing this was NOT okay on some level. They are old enough to understand that. As far as natural consequences- replacing the paint, and they should somehow make sure they haven't hurt the animals with the paint by taking them to the vet or something....

And yah...definitely a first time post on the subject!!!


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

i love the pictures!!! too funny!!


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

This is not nearly so amusing, but its similar in nature -- last summer I was doing laundry and I heard some giggling and joyful shrieking from upstairs. I walked up and looked -- my younger son was on the driveway and had the hose turned full blast on the screen door into the kitchen, and the screen was creating a huge spray effect -- entirely flooding the whole kitchen.

I was horrified. I turned the hose off and sent him to his room, just because otherwise I might have strangled him. I figured he was safer out of sight! He was a little surprised, because I can count the time outs I've issued on one hand, kwim? He probably didn't ever even remember having one. But he smirked a little, and said, _"Yeah. Okay. I will go -- I know that was bad, but I just *had* to do it."_ After I cooled off, I had him come down and we dried off the kitchen together.

Anyway, i walked away from that with the realization that my "philosophy" -- that kid's are basically good at heart -- was possibly a little flawed. Not that kids are bad either -- but there is a definate streak of "mischief" in some people (adults too) and sometimes they get a certain pleasure in doing something crazy and obviously NOT okay. Its like sometimes, they choose to be "a little bad."

I don't know exactly what to do about it either! I _think_ maybe I want to accept it -- though probably not exactly honor it.








But I don't want to eliminate this little mischievious streak in my kid -- its part of who he is, kwim? So maybe I need to appreciate things like this, a little bit, when they happen? I don't know for sure.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terrilein* 
If they have so much time on their hands, then they can put it to good use around the house for a week or two until it sinks in.

OT:
That just reminded something that my grandpa used to say to my dad and I ended up getting it said to me too:
"If you have time to kill, work it to death"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaduck* 
-- my younger son was on the driveway and had the hose turned full blast on the screen door into the kitchen, and the screen was creating a huge spray effect -- entirely flooding the whole kitchen.
But he smirked a little, and said, _"Yeah. Okay. I will go -- I know that was bad, but I just *had* to do it."_ After I cooled off, I had him come down and we dried off the kitchen together.


That's funny.
The appeal of seeing just what would happen was more than he could handle.
I can just picture the little devil on one shoulder saying how cool it would be and the little angel on the other saying that it wasn't a good idea, but that he too would like to see how the water would spray through the screen door.

Heck, just the idea makes ME want to try it out.


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieB* 
Sorry, I'm not sure why it didn't work. Lets try again on photo bucket.

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x...ctures1048.jpg

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x...ctures1049.jpg
















:

no advice, as my eldest is barely a year old, but OMG.


----------



## josephine_e (May 27, 2006)

i agree that they probably knew it wasn't an okay thing to do -- but i wonder if they understood WHY? that is, did they just thing "wow, this'll probably make mom mad. the goats aren't supposed to be this color, but we think it's okay.. mom's too uptight about what color things are..." or do you think they actually knew that the spray paint would be bad for the goats? i think that should be the focus: the dangers of what they did. also, asking them to help care for the goats/chickens might give them a sense of responsibility and care for the animals, maybe make them feel more sympathetic toward them. definitely they could help in the clean-up, vet visits, etc. also, i liked the idea by pp about asking them to do more chores that are animal related.

also, it sounds like dh made a mistake here too. i think he should be a key part in helping with clean up, conversations about chemical safety, etc.

on a side note, those chickens are adorable! punk-rock-rooster!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I would have been REALLY mad. Well, if they had been chasing and upsetting the animals. That is TOTALLY not ok with me. Animals deserve to be treated with respect too (at the very least, not chased around and scared out of their minds). I guess if the animals weren't freaked out, I wouldn't have been as mad.
But then, I don't let my ds run at a bunch of birds because I don't think it's right to scare them. (I do let him walk into the group though).

I think you sending them to bed so early is quite a punishment.* I'm sure they won't forget how mad you were! I might also ask them to help take care of the animals, or do some things that would make the animals happy, to make up for what they did.
I don't know that I would ask them to wash the animals, unless you are sure that they will do it gently and respectfully, and not freak the animals out even more.

eta- not saying that I think they should be punished. Just saying that if you are looking to punish them, then that seems like a punishment to me.


----------



## fluttermama (Mar 5, 2006)

You've got some creative kiddos!!! Do you have something they can spray orange? Perhaps a clubhouse that they can build and then paint? I like to think more in terms of "working with" than "doing to" and it seems that they need a great summer project. Other than that, I would simply say, they have shown you that they need more supervision and perhaps they need to stay closer to the house/window where you are for awhile.


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, I had to laugh out loud when I saw the pix.

I understand your outrage completely. I can see how angry you were and why you sent them to bed. I don't really agree with that as a punishment but you were so upset, who knows, I might have done the same thing in anger. I agree with some sort of reparations to increase understanding of the safety issue.

oops, thought the horse was painted, too--disregard my previous comments.

Agree with the pps who said this one is going to become a family legend that will probably be retold to the generations down the line!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I guess I am surprised that they were unsupervised long enough to do this to _multiple_ animals, who presumptively were running and making noises in distress. It reminds me of the woman who posted about her house getting trashed in the morning, while the children were left unattended, and she was sleeping in.

When there are concerns that anyone is with animals who could be endangered or frightened, I prefer to be with them to help facilitate everyone's desires (for fun or safety). I certainly don't agree that any punishment was necessary. I'd discuss my concerns about the animal's safety and explicitly express my desire to be available to them when they want to do things which they may be uncertain are safe or appear upseting to the animals, especially assuming they are living with the animals all the time. Some additional information about the animals' needs appears to be welcome.

ETA: I see that you have two additional young children, could you be outside with the children together? Perhaps, plan some activities which engage them inside, or within view, if you are needing to be providing care for the other children inside? Is there a way that the animals can be safe from being harassed while you are care taking of so many young children alone? Or perhaps, have a mother's helper to engage the older children? Are there other activities which could meet the older children's desires for excitement and adventure which could be proactively encouraged that don't leave them to their own creative outlets at the animal's expense?

Pat


----------



## knittingformyboys (Jul 16, 2007)

Those poor goats I'm having a good laugh at their expense.


----------



## Morganfyre (Jun 7, 2007)

Bwahahahahaaaa! The only thing better than this that I've seen is when my husband dyed the all-white kittens different colors of the rainbow using food coloring for Halloween. Then when it came time to find homes for them, people were so enchanted by the purple kitten and the green kitten and the blue kitten, they couldn't take them home fast enough! Bwah!

Ahem. Putting on the mom hat again.

A suitable punishment? One that has natural consequences? Cleaning out the goat's pen for a week. That means shoveling poop. Putting down fresh straw. Scrubbing out the water dishes. Making them sweat. And telling them that next time not to use a toxic substance like spraypaint. Kool-aid and food coloring works better with better results.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

Ya know -- I'm bothered by the risk to the animals, but aside from that -- I'm really impressed by their ability to work as a team and think creatively!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morganfyre* 
Bwahahahahaaaa! The only thing better than this that I've seen is when my husband dyed the all-white kittens different colors of the rainbow using food coloring for Halloween. Then when it came time to find homes for them, people were so enchanted by the purple kitten and the green kitten and the blue kitten, they couldn't take them home fast enough! Bwah!









Did you remember to take pictures?







:


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I have no advice, as DS is still a baby, but wow! Thanks for sharing. I will now be armed with proper GD consequences should he ever paint any animals.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
I have no advice, as DS is still a baby, but wow! Thanks for sharing. I will now be armed with proper GD consequences should he ever paint any animals.









Glad to be of help. Yah, my kids could be great test subjects. I should hire them out as birth control methods. Spend a weekend with my kids and you'll never forget to take your birth control pill again.





















:


----------



## bl987ue (Mar 14, 2006)

*wiping eyes* hee hee hee--Thanks for the laugh. That is one of the funniest things I have seen in a long time. You have got a piece of family folklore that will be legend when they grow up!

Now to the serious stuff--I agree with a pp that they get no access to spray paint until they are grown. That stuff is dangerous, and here in AZ you have to show ID to even be allowed to purchase it. Your DH needs a consequence for leaving it down! Oh, and food color makes a beautiful turquoise color to dye a white dog with. (Snerk) Our neighbor did this when I was a kid--we shrieked with glee when we saw it!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the best laugh DH and I have had in a long time!! I was reading the post to him, and I hard time getting through it because I was laughing so hard.

I don't have any advice though, since my DD is still too little to pull off stuff like that.


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh my god! I can understand why you were upset! I have no advice for you, but just think how it'll be a funny story to tell your grankids "when he was 8, your daddy painted the goat and chickens orange"!


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quick Update......

dd and ds gave the goats a bath yesterday. The paint didn't come off but the goats seem to be fine, no ill effects from the paint and the chicken is good also.


----------



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

I wondered if you were going to post this.

The goat picture is priceless.


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

If they are old enough to spray paint the animals, then they are old enough to wash the animals, with supervision of course. An 8 yr old is old enough to know not to mess with spray paint, IMO.


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

Really new at this myself but the first thing that comes to mind is that they need to help brush and wash the animals clean and if any injuries or infections have been caused that they have to help call a vet, explain the injuries and contribute money to the bill. maybe just making them explain it to a vet and a vet explaining to them the possible harm could do it...

is that too harsh? seems like a crazy "crime"...

( I really need to learn to read the whole thread before I respond, I think the one mother hit the nail on the head - mischeviousness is a calculated risk for some)


----------



## Mom2Joseph (May 31, 2006)

thank you for the best laugh I have had all day!














Your kids sound creative and like they enjoy playing together. Really funny. I would have just made them wash the goats, then talked later about paint and its risks, etc.... Then talk to Dh about cleaning up after himself!

BTW - stuff like this doesnt' happen when kids are just sitting glued to the TV so kudos to you for having your kids out to play!


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

You've got the hipest goats on the block! It'll start a nation-wide trend among farm animals!

.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i think you've taken care of the consequences now, but thanks for the laugh! i would talk about how it's not respectful to the animals to chase them around like that.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanma* 
i would talk about how it's not respectful to the animals to chase them around like that.

Yeah and how we wouldn't want someone to come along and spray paint us orange just because they thought it was funny.

Are the kids involved with the animals at all? Do they care for them? Perhaps their curiosity got the better of them along with their silliness.
It sounds like a great time to talk about how we respect and treat animals, people and plants.

Could they want to help out with the farm animals and not know how to ask?


----------

